#  Vorstellungen >   BRANDNEU! >

## michmay

Hallo Zusammen! 
Auch ich habe endlich den Weg zu diesem tollen Forum hier gefunden!  :Zwinker:  
Ich bin der Michael (23) und komme aus der Nähe von Koblenz in Rheinland Pfalz.
Mein Herz schlägt für die Pflege und Medizin! Derzeit befasse ich mich als Pflegeschüler mit allen physiologischen, psychischen und pflegerischen Gegebenheiten des menschlichen Körpers und bin dort mit voller Begeisterung dabei. 
Privat bin ich sportlich (schwimmen, Fahrrad fahren) unterwegs, soweit man das sportlich nennen kann  :Evil: .
Ansonsten lese ich gerne das ein oder andere spannende Buch (Rubrik egal, Hauptsache spannend! 8)) und man trifft mich viel am PC an. 
Ich freue mich auf viele neue Kontakte und interessante Beiträge in diesem Forum! 
Sonnige Grüße,
Michael

----------


## StarBuG

Hallo Michael  :x_hello_3_cut:  
Dein Name gefällt mir  :a_01angel_1:  
Herzlich willkommen hier in unserer netten Gemeinschaft. 
Wünsche dir viel Spass bei uns, und freue mich auch auf viele interessante Diskussionen  :emot38_rubbing_hands: s: 
Gruß 
Michael

----------


## michmay

Vielen Dank für die nette Begrüßung!   :roll_1:

----------


## Monsti

Hi Michael, 
auch aus dem schönen Tirol ein herzliches Willkommen! Ich bin auch noch nicht so lange dabei, finde es aber richtig nett hier. 
Liebe Grüße von
Angie

----------


## michmay

Hallo Angie, 
herzliche Grüße zurück in das wunderschöne Tirol. War in der Kindheit viel in Urlaub dort. Tolle Landschaft, nette Leute!!! 
Liebe Grüße,
Micha

----------


## i - Punkt

Hallo Micha 2!! 
Ich möchte auch noch ein herzliches HALLO loswerden und hoffe Du fühlst Dich hier wohl!

----------


## michmay

Hallo i-Punkt! 
Bis jetzt fühle ich mich pudelwohl hier. Muss mich zwar noch etwas zurechtfinden, aber da das Forum sehr übersichtlich gestaltet ist, fällt einem das ja nicht sonderlich schwer.  :Smiley:  
Liebe Grüße zurück!
Micha

----------


## Obelix1962

Das find ich TOLL
mit den sonnigen Grüßen 
Obwohl bei uns gerade ein Gewitter runtergeht
wünsch ich Dir viel spass im Patientenforum 
Grüßle
Obelix1962

----------


## michmay

Vielen Dank auch Dir Obelix1962 für die nette Begrüßung. 
Vielleicht bringt das Gewitter ja etwas Abkühlung. Ich glaube, dass würde uns allen mal gut tun. 
Liebe Grüße,
Micha

----------


## Dia

Halloooooooo....... 
auch von mir ein verspätetes herzliches Willkommen!!!  
LG Dia

----------


## michmay

Hallo Dia, 
auch Dir lieben Dank für den netten Willkommensgruß.  :Grin:  
Liebe Grüße,
Micha

----------


## michmay

Schönen Guten Abend Zusammen!  :Zwinker:  
Habe meinen Nick von michmay auf Lichtenberg geändert.  
michmay hat sich so abgedroschen angehört und ich konnte den Nick auch nicht mehr sehen!  :Zwinker:   :Zwinker:   :Zwinker:  
Aber mein Vorname ist natürlich der gleiche geblieben, nämlich Michael.  :Grin:  
Und der grüßt Euch ganz lieb!

----------


## Lilly

Hallo Michael2
die zwei dahinter zur besseren Unterscheidung zu Michael1  :Grin:  
ich hatte mich schon gewundert...grins...das kannste doch mit einer alten Frau und bei deeen Temperaturen net machen....  :Grin:  da fängt man ja an seinem Verstand zu zweifeln...  :Grin:

----------


## michmay

:Grin:  Alte Frau ist doch nur relativ... :Grin:  
Dachte aber, bevor es zu Missverständnissen oder Verwunderungen kommt, den neuen Nicknamen hier anzukündigen....  :Zunge raus:

----------


## Lilly

jaaaa....man ist so alt, wie man sich fühlt....und iiiiich fühl mich manchmal wie im Kindergarten...spielen...spielen...spielen....grin  s... 
ja, war schon ok mit dem Nick, sonst wärs noch verwirrender....  :Zwinker:

----------


## Sascha

Jemand aus meiner nähe ( Bonn ) sei gegrüßt 
und ein herzliches Willkommen !  :dance_3_5:   :congratulations_2b_cut: cut:  :dance_3_7:

----------


## michmay

Vielen, herzlichen Dank und liebe Grüße nach Bonn.  :Grin:  
Gruß,
Micha

----------


## StarBuG

Ich hab auch zuerst gedacht "Huch? 42 Beiträge und ich hab den noch nicht bemerkt?" aber als ich dann "Micha2" las, wusste ich wer du bist  :Zwinker:

----------


## michmay

Jepp, ich hab mich gut versteckt unter dem neuen Nicknamen.  :Grin:   :Grin:   :Grin:  
Micha

----------


## Lilly

Hallo Micha1
Na, da bin ich beruhigt, daß es dich auch verwirrt hab....hab wirklich schon an meinem Verstand gezweifelt...

----------

